# weird music



## aqxsl (Aug 7, 2013)

ugghhh, i'm so sick of music; it's all just BORING

i've gotten to the point where all i can really get into is stuff that amuses, disgusts, disturbs me, etc... everything else is just blah

case in point, this album is all i've been able to listen to as of late, and it's complete and utter shit:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkc3MsMEv58

to think i used to love music, but maybe it's time to move on ;_;

plz help, post me your shittiest weirdest music or else i'll die from boredom


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;V0nHeRfHBRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0nHeRfHBRs[/video]


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;LrUvu1mlWco]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrUvu1mlWco&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## aqxsl (Aug 7, 2013)

holy shit, this is hitting all the right notes

it's like Stockhausen meets breakcore or something


----------



## aqxsl (Aug 7, 2013)

Batsy said:


> [video=youtube;LrUvu1mlWco]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrUvu1mlWco&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]



yer killing me, ya cunt


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;AIqwchX6pig]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIqwchX6pig[/video]


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 7, 2013)

aqxsl said:


> yer killing me, ya cunt



(ã¥ï¿£ Â³ï¿£)ã¥ âœ¿
Your welcome


----------



## aqxsl (Aug 7, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> [video=youtube;AIqwchX6pig]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIqwchX6pig[/video]



i dunno man, didn't really weird me out :/


----------



## mysticfyre (Aug 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;7qTinxGGpA0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qTinxGGpA0[/video]


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 7, 2013)

aqxsl said:


> i dunno man, didn't really weird me out :/


I'm better at finding weird images than weird music.

I'm sorry.

(But I still love that song.)


----------



## aqxsl (Aug 7, 2013)

Batsy said:


> (ã¥ï¿£ Â³ï¿£)ã¥ âœ¿
> Your welcome



so rude; plz try and take this a little more seriousrly!!


----------



## Gumshoe (Aug 7, 2013)

Well... pretty much every dubstep song sounds like someone is very sick to me, but if I must find something that everyone would find odd...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGrqW3nx5HM

Here is what you desire.


----------



## aqxsl (Aug 7, 2013)

mysticfyre said:


> [video=youtube;7qTinxGGpA0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qTinxGGpA0[/video]



uh oh, falling asleep -_-
......
......
...... x_x (im dead now)


----------



## aqxsl (Aug 7, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I'm better at finding weird images than weird music.
> 
> I'm sorry.
> 
> (But I still love that song.)



i forgive you, the song was p cool


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;6dPcas53JvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dPcas53JvA[/video]

Festering from the inside out.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 7, 2013)

How can someone posible get sick of music, weird.

Well I'll show you some horrible music from my country -_-

[video=youtube_share;IR__WMtmN90]http://youtu.be/IR__WMtmN90[/video]

My country has a lot of good rock and metal bands, I just can't stand the ones to listen to this shit


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;thmGZkf5EaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thmGZkf5EaU[/video]

5:27



Kitsune Cross said:


> How can someone posible get sick of music, weird.



Oh, you'd be surprised.

There comes a point in most art-enthusiasts' lives where after they give the more major genres their own reasonable tries, they start to develop a particular interest in really outlandish experimental music. It's understandable; the fact that experimental artists primarily try to transcend the boundaries of musical standards means there are going to be whole new levels of variety, so as not to eventually bore the listeners.

However, it's important to remember to listen to this stuff in moderation. Experimental music is addictive; not unlike caffeine or alcohol. The longer time you spend away from "normal" genres (rock, hip-hop, edm, metal, etc.), the harder it is to bounce back. Believe me, I've been through this shit a number of times. Your constant exposure to the surreal begins to corrupt your artistic mindset and deteriorate your ability to listen to music simply for entertainment purposes. Eventually even your personality begins to change and your mental line between consciousness and unconsciousness starts becoming insignificant. Distortion reigns supreme.

Okay, I may be projecting a little bit, but my point still stands.

Where I'm going with this is that I met a few unfortunate souls on /mu/ that have ultimately lost any and all desire to listen to actual music due to their inability to control their experimental drive. They have resorted to exclusively listening to some really fucked-up shit, like recordings of people tapping their nails on a desk or the sound of plastic grocery bags wrinkling (I'm not even joking about those two). Some even claimed to start getting nauseous when going for a long period of time without listening to such sounds. Poor bastards.

It's nice to step outside your comfort zone every once in a while, but for the love of god, know your limit.


----------



## aqxsl (Aug 7, 2013)

Karloz said:


> Or if you want something on the lighter side of weird....



;_;  *tears of joy*



Kitsune Cross said:


> Well I'll show you some horrible music from my country -_-



lmfao @ this fucking video; I'm going to convince myself this is satire and consider it genius



Saliva said:


> Where I'm going with this is that I met a few unfortunate souls on /mu/ that have ultimately lost any and all desire to listen to actual music due to their inability to control their experimental drive. They have resorted to exclusively listening to some really fucked-up shit, like recordings of people tapping their nails on a desk or the sound of plastic grocery bags wrinkling (I'm not even joking about those two). Some even claimed to start getting nauseous when going for a long period of time without listening to such sounds. Poor bastards.
> 
> It's nice to step outside your comfort zone every once in a while, but for the love of god, know your limit.



LOL, I'm literally in this base (ASMR that is); Saliva really knows what's up.

I've listened to so much good music that it's hard for any new music to really measure up.  If music is just kinda good, I get particularly bored out of my mind; mediocre is worse than bad, you see?  I'm for the most part just looking for music that will amuse me cuz at least it's entertaining; I'm in it for the laughs...


----------



## Infestissumam (Aug 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;DDcIPP88sKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDcIPP88sKo[/video]

You'll thank me one day


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 8, 2013)

TARDCORE!!!
[video=youtube;L_qpqLlhCFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_qpqLlhCFM[/video]


----------



## Infestissumam (Aug 8, 2013)

^That reminds me

[video=youtube;JaP-Vc4LJ3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaP-Vc4LJ3w[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 8, 2013)

I would describe none of my favorite music as 'shitty' but I would classify most of it as 'weird.' Here's a taste:

[video=youtube;AggHAgxnqx8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AggHAgxnqx8[/video] Eric Copeland - Fun Dink Death

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqBcxi7i9Bw Excepter - When You Call

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tu3EcAHdHlE CocoRosie - Lemonade


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;xPGw0wicx7c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPGw0wicx7c[/video]

Post-industrial hip-hop. There's a first.


----------



## aqxsl (Aug 8, 2013)

Infestissumam said:


> You'll thank me one day



:O congratulations, you just won the thread



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> TARDCORE!!!



well that was fucking stupid <_< ... well done



Infestissumam said:


> ^That reminds me



XFD, you just won the thread, AGAIN


----------



## aqxsl (Aug 8, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I would describe none of my favorite music as 'shitty' but I would classify most of it as 'weird.' Here's a taste:
> 
> Eric Copeland - Fun Dink Death
> Excepter - When You Call
> CocoRosie - Lemonade



goddamn it these are all really good, ya blew it



Saliva said:


> Post-industrial hip-hop. There's a first.



wow, i legitimately need more stuff like this; I am really vibing out here


----------



## Twylyght (Aug 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;rJ8pazNEQeY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJ8pazNEQeY[/video]

I'm not sure if this is what you were looking for.  I just like it because not a single "instrument" was used in creating this, plus I just like the way it sounds lol


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;jdr2uF01IWY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdr2uF01IWY[/video]



aqxsl said:


> wow, i legitimately need more stuff like this; I am really vibing out here



Glad you like it. Unfortunately, though, I don't really know of anything similar to it.


----------



## CedricSweetwater (Aug 8, 2013)

This topic is my forte
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMYnPwPt4oU

(I am not getting how you embed videos)


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 8, 2013)

CedricSweetwater said:


> This topic is my forte
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMYnPwPt4oU
> 
> (I am not getting how you embed videos)


Hehe. I like that. 

To embed a video you copy the link then click the little film strip icon in the post editor. Paste the link and you're good.


----------



## DerekFoxtail (Aug 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;WI82Y4ZEpvI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WI82Y4ZEpvI&list=PL4F29A6F0AAB29EA5[/video]
This entire soundtrack has some oddballs thrown around in it, but that's one of the weirder ones IMO.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 11, 2013)

Here's an awesome song about schnitzel. "_Lettuce tomato and onions only please._"

[video=youtube;poS-8bT4g2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poS-8bT4g2M[/video]


----------



## Csiral (Aug 11, 2013)

This is my favourite ever thread ever.

In thanks here is the inadvertently funniest guy I ever found on Youtube ever.

EDIT: Actually there's a better one. [video=youtube;bwWaH-IkoM4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwWaH-IkoM4&amp;feature=c4-overview-vl&amp;list=PLi1XzWw-BB-Gp6bOetMWiKp6f2KgJ-vnO[/video]


----------



## Unicornboy (Aug 11, 2013)

I love Decomposure <3. I actually found Calleb's music in a thread like this on a different forum.
[video=youtube;uL1lT89AIrg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uL1lT89AIrg[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;br5tyuEUBWE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=br5tyuEUBWE[/video]


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Aug 12, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmktv963m3k

Masonna live in Osaka, 1993


----------



## synechdoche (Aug 31, 2013)

if you want more post-industrial hip hop try looking into justin broadrick's many projects, ice is definitely coming to mind, and techno animal to a lesser extent. also here is a song
[video=youtube;Xo7TL2IsNSY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xo7TL2IsNSY[/video]
also i believe you are a friend of ian/hydropolis, yeah?


----------



## JethroLerrael (Aug 31, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=a9AsOxTjqys&desktop_uri=/watch?v=a9AsOxTjqys
a different kind of weird
give me a bit and I can find the recording of a tree falling in a forest recorded into a chunk of ice and played on a turntable


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 31, 2013)

JethroLerrael said:


> give me a bit and I can find the recording of a tree falling in a forest recorded into a chunk of ice and played on a turntable



I know you're just joking but I kind of wish this were an actual thing.


----------



## JethroLerrael (Aug 31, 2013)

http://mobile.avclub.com/articles/s...blue-ice-a-record-actually,89195/?mobile=true
i wasn't joking

edit: more weird shiz
http://vimeo.com/m/30501143
this is the sound of a tree once transformed to piano


----------

